# ET-73 note



## txpgapro (Jun 17, 2005)

Say Cruise,  let me know your test results.  I only get about 20 feet with mine and that's outdoors.  As soon as I come inside it quits.  Now I also have wireless phones (kitchen  & bedrooms), so will be anxious to hear about your results.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jul 14, 2005)

is that the dual probe unit? I had been thinkin about buying one.

i have a Taylor now and it has been through alot, i leave it out in the rain on a regular basis , and it still works perfect.

will the maverick take this kind of abuse?


----------



## john pen (Jul 14, 2005)

Ive got an et-73...works pretty good, but 100 feet is not as far as I thought. Does anyone make a unit with a farther distance ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 14, 2005)

welcome Crazyhorse..  I've also  had Taylors get melted, rained on, dropped....still work well.  Great therm for the money.  Think I saw one 
at Target yesterday for 17 bucks.

The Maverick has 2 probes, one is for the pit temp.  Just got it, and have only used it once, but I love it.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is what I am using:

http://www.nu-temp.com/bbq.htm     (The NU-701)

I have the main unit which consists of the receiver and the two remote sensor probes and I purchased an additional remote sensor probe, giving me 3 probes.

The main unit scrolls through the 3 remote sensors giving you the temps of each unit. The only drawback of this unit that I can see is that you can set a high temp alarm or a low temp alarm on the main unit but not both.

So far reception has been great. With cookers on my patio, I have had the main recieving unit in the front of the house, in the living room, bedrooms, etc with no problems.

A tad more pricey than the Maverick, but it works. Keep an eye out at TVWB they have members working on a discount for the product at this time with the manufacturer.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 24, 2005)

It Can Handle 3. I could place a probe in the lid for temp and in meat on the top grate and bottom grate of my WSM if I wanted to to monitor temps.


----------

